# Hot Water Tank-heating Element



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

I am having to change out my heating element, since my old one burned up. It melted the wires together as well. I tried using a crescent wrench with no success. Is there a special wrench to remove this? I don't have a socket that will fit it either. I picked up a heating element during the week and they didn't say anything about a special tool.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Steve go to your local big box home center and in the plumbing isle there will be specialty tools, your looking for a stamped steel socket for removing a element from a electric water heater. It should be with pipe wrenches and tube cutters, tub sockets. Picture in my album http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10466 . James


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks James!

A nieighbor and I finally was able to get it. But, I will go by Lowes and pick one up for the future.

Steve


----------

